# Nếu có 4 dấu hiệu này, da mặt bạn đang thiếu nước ở mức báo động rồi đấy!



## hong nhung (11/9/18)

*Nếu bạn nghĩ da mặt mình bị bóng, nhờn nghĩa là đã dưỡng ẩm đúng cách, nghĩa là bạn đã sai rồi!*
Trong những vấn đề muôn thưở của da, dưỡng ẩm luôn là việc cấp thiết cần làm đầu tiên. Thực tế, dưỡng ẩm cũng là việc dễ làm nhất so với những nhiệm vụ khó nhằn như dưỡng trắng, làm mờ vết thâm nám hay xóa nếp nhăn. 

Tuy dễ làm nhưng làm không dễ, bởi không có tiêu chuẩn nào cụ thể để cho thấy da bạn đã được dưỡng ẩm đầy đủ. Ngay cả những cô nàng với làn da có vẻ căng mọng có thể cũng đang gặp phải một vấn đề nào đó. Tuy nhiên, nếu da bạn có một trong những dấu hiệu dưới đây, có lẽ đã đến lúc chú trọng hơn tới vấn đề cấp ẩm:

*1. Bề mặt da thô ráp*
Da bạn có thể siêu trắng, có thể trước đó siêu mịn nhưng bỗng một ngày, bạn thấy mặt mình hơi ráp và sờ tay không có cảm giác mịn, nghĩa là chúng đang thiếu ẩm ở mức độ khá cao. Nguyên nhân có thể do serum đặc trị của bạn khiến da khô mất nước (như AHA, BHA, Retinol...), hoặc loại kem dưỡng ẩm của bạn không đủ mạnh để khóa ẩm. Giải pháp là hãy dưỡng da thường xuyên hơn, và bổ sung các loại mặt nạ dưỡng ẩm nếu cần. 




​*2. Da bạn bị bóng dầu và nhờn*
Nhiều cô nàng thấy da mình bị bóng dầu, nghĩ là chúng đã thừa ẩm và bỏ bê công đoạn dưỡng. Đây là quan niệm sai lầm khá phổ biển. Thực ra, da bị bóng dầu nghĩa là chúng đang cực kỳ thiếu ẩm, và các lỗ chân lông đang phải hoạt động hết công suất, gây nên tình trạng mà chẳng cô nàng nào mong muốn. Hãy luôn dùng kem dưỡng ẩm ở cuối mỗi bước dưỡng da, nhưng không cần phải là loại quá nặng đô. 




​*3. Da mặt bị khô, bong tróc trên mũi, má, cằm*
Tình trạng này thường chỉ xảy ra trong mùa Đông khi thời tiết khô hanh. Và nếu ngay cả trong mùa Hè hay Thu, dù chỉ bong một chút ở 3 vùng kể trên thì nghĩa là mức độ thiếu ẩm đã khá trầm trọng. Nếu cần, hãy dùng thêm các loại serum dưỡng ẩm chuyên dụng và các loại kem chứa hydraulic acid. 




​*4. Kem dưỡng ẩm thấm nhanh trong một nốt nhạc*
Nghe thì có vẻ lạ, nhưng nếu 5 phút sau khi bạn hoàn thành công cuộc dưỡng da đủ bước đã thấy mặt mình khô, nghĩa là bạn sẽ cần một loại kem với độ dưỡng ẩm cao hơn loại đang dùng hiện tại, nếu không, da bạn sẽ bị "đói" nước đấy. 




​_Nguồn: Danviet_​


----------

